# Aussie School info needed.



## Southern-Aussie (May 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here, so please bare with me...
I'm sure it's already been discussed here but I'm having a hard time finding what I'm looking for with the search options. 
We are planning a move to Australia (from the US) and my oldest son is starting 9th grade here. My problem is we can't decide which Science course to do. I know if we were staying here then Biology would be fine for him...but I can't seem to find anywhere what the typical Science course for 9th grade is in Australia. I'm fortunate that I homeschool all 6 of our children here in Alaska through a State sponsored program to make sure the kids stay at or above state standards, they even take all of the same state mandated test the kids in Public school take. With the school years starting at different times of the year, he wants to complete 9th grade here within 6 months and then start 10th grade when we move in Jan. We don't want him to take Biology here if he's just going to have to take it again in 10th grade there. 
Sorry this is so long winded...figured it was the best place to ask!
Thanks!


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, assume you're aware that January is the start of the school year in Australia. Education is state run in Australia so each state has a slightly different system. Year 10 may mean something a bit different in Australia to what it means in Canada. In Queensland year 10 is the end of junior secondary whereas here in the UK year 11 is the end. So the grades I got at the end of year 10 in Australia are equivelant to a grade at the end of year 11 in the UK. The year level he is put in may well just come down to his date of birth regardless of prior learning.

My best advice would be to email a couple of schools in the state/city you intend to end up in and ask what year level he would be going into. They may also be able to direct you to website information about the curriculum at their school.

Here's an example from of Queensland school Department - Science

You can see that science is generic until year 11 and 12.


----------



## CherryRed (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with above post, but can give you the link for the science curriculum so you are more informed. NSW has joined with the Australian Government and all other states and territories in a joint endeavour to develop an Australian curriculum, initially for English, mathematics, science and history. 

The Board's Years 7–10 syllabuses and K–10 languages syllabuses were introduced in 2004 and have been in full implementation since 2006.

All schools are required to deliver programs of study that comply with the requirements of Board syllabuses. For schools that are accredited the courses must also satisfy the prescribed hours for the School Certificate and cover all of the essential content of the Board's syllabuses.

Because I'm new I cant post links but google NSW board of Studies, then do an internal search for "Science". Good luck. Emailing schools is a great start as they are the ones who will deliver the education.


----------



## elizajames (Jul 8, 2011)

Grade 9 and 10 students in Australian states are not given the choice as to which science they do. The Science course for these students is just called "science" and every 10 weeks or so, they do a different typed of science.
Typically, the school year goes from late January to early December, and has 4 x 10 week terms. So each term, you would either do, Biology, Physics, Chemistry and Earth and Environmental studies.
In senior years, grade 11 and 12, students are able to choose which science course they do. It is also no longer compulsery (in NSW at least).


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

one thing to note - home schooling in australia is very _very_ uncommon. it only happens in extreme rural locations where the distance to travel is too far, and even then they are mostly taught by qualified teachers over the internet - not by their parents.

i'm not attacking you - you might be the best teacher ever - but you might struggle to find support and respect for your kids prior education in australia. to make it easier on you and your kid/s i would strongly suggest that you talk to a few schools now and seek their advice on how you should transition your kid/s from alaskan home schooling into australian institutional schooling.


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

in contrast to the previous posters opinion. It seems plenty of people are interested home school in Australia Home Schooling


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

Southern-Aussie said:


> Hi, I'm new here, so please bare with me...
> I'm sure it's already been discussed here but I'm having a hard time finding what I'm looking for with the search options.
> We are planning a move to Australia (from the US) and my oldest son is starting 9th grade here. My problem is we can't decide which Science course to do. I know if we were staying here then Biology would be fine for him...but I can't seem to find anywhere what the typical Science course for 9th grade is in Australia. I'm fortunate that I homeschool all 6 of our children here in Alaska through a State sponsored program to make sure the kids stay at or above state standards, they even take all of the same state mandated test the kids in Public school take. With the school years starting at different times of the year, he wants to complete 9th grade here within 6 months and then start 10th grade when we move in Jan. We don't want him to take Biology here if he's just going to have to take it again in 10th grade there.
> Sorry this is so long winded...figured it was the best place to ask!
> Thanks!


As some other posts stated, Year 7-10 science is just science, they don't define it categorically, they cover a bit of everything and this meets the standards for the Year 10 testing.

You'll find that when your kids transfer they just get 'credit' for the subjects they have completed, not a grade per se, no GPA, or whatever. Just straight across credit.

Australian public schools are at a much higher standard than US public schools, and it comes as a big shock to US students when they get there. I would be hesitant in pushing your child a grade ahead. In year 10 the kids will take placement exams for Year 11 & 12 classes, the equivalent of AP (in US terms), so if he's not quite ready to be in year 10 he could limit his options that another year could have given him great standing, does that make sense?

It depends which state you are moving to, Qld is the exception to most rules and they do their own thing, but the majority the beginning age for kids is the same, they have to turn 5 or before the 31st of July legally they have to have begun school by their 6th birthday. Give or take a month this is the same law across most states (not QLD)

What we are doing, moving from the US back to my home (Australia) is my kids started their current grades here. They will restart these grades again in late January/February in Australia and hopefully they will be at Australian standard. My 12th Grader in particular is at the advantage of having his GPA wiped clean and getting straight across credit for 11th Grade, so in effect a do over, but at the same time it places a lot of pressure on him for Year 12 to fix his bad habits and get it together in time for the Year 12 exams.

Hope this helps some.


----------

